# Will the latest Federal Budget do anything?



## Radop (26 Feb 2005)

Will the budget improve the status of the forces? Will it help with retention issues in the reserves? What should the money be spent on? 

Thoughts and opinions?  Keep them civil and don't just bash, make suggestions as well (perferably workable ones).


----------



## Canadian Sig (3 Mar 2005)

Well Radop, would'nt mind having that LSVW of mine replaced...lol ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Mar 2005)

We just did the MILCOT "conversion course".  General consensus was that 3 hours of our lives were wasted sitting through powerpoint slides telling us stuff like "seatbelts may save your live in the event of a collision"

We did get to look under the hood. Briefly.

Kept telling us about how not to void the warranty, too.


----------



## Canadian Sig (3 Mar 2005)

Well DS if it will carry my radio pod then I'm in for any amount of death by power-point..lol


----------



## Radop (6 Mar 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> We just did the MILCOT "conversion course".   General consensus was that 3 hours of our lives were wasted sitting through powerpoint slides telling us stuff like "seatbelts may save your live in the event of a collision"
> 
> We did get to look under the hood. Briefly.
> 
> Kept telling us about how not to void the warranty, too.



What is the MILCOT?  Is that the course for the LUVW?  Warrantees are important for us now but going into length about what voids the warrenties is an instructor focusing on the wrong points.


----------



## onecat (6 Mar 2005)

it really depends on when the money gets to the CF.  Most of money is coming in the last part of 5 years plan, and could easily be cancelled by a future gov't.  IF the Liberals were to be re-elected again and this time get a majority, who really know if they go keep promises.  Being elected again will only prove to the Liberals that they really can do anything and get elected.... so I would doubt the money will be kept.


----------



## Radop (22 May 2005)

Yeah, remember what Molrony promised us with the white paper? Sooooo, how many nuclear subs do we have?

Anyway, I hope this is a real start to the commitment to the military.


----------

